# Use sticks to stay healthy - the "bungy pump"



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Saw this in Gizmag:

http://www.gizmag.com/swedish-walking-bungypump/26293/

"BungyPump poles, in contrast, use an internal suspension system to provide a much more drastic motion. The smaller mid-section retracts into the upper section every time they hit the ground, providing more movement of the arms. The poles have enough travel to allow for most of the mid-section to be engulfed by the upper shaft. The user can adjust the resistance of the suspension, changing how much weight he is pressing down for different levels of workout."


----------



## Paul2281 (Apr 10, 2013)

CAS said:


> Saw this in Gizmag:
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/swedish-walking-bungypump/26293/
> 
> ...


----------



## CAS14 (Dec 28, 2012)

Paul2281 said:


> CAS said:
> 
> 
> > Hmmmm,I guess it would me ok for the serious hiker,walker,ect.ect...I get my excersize sanding down some of these walking sticks by hand and sand paper...


Yeah, each year my exercise level is diminished as the joints go to H. Went from five mile runs ten years ago to hobbling along with a stick in case either knee gives out. The sanding I count as my "upper body workout."


----------



## Rad (Feb 19, 2013)

CAS said:


> Paul2281 said:
> 
> 
> > CAS said:
> ...


I hear ya CAS! I feel like I'm falling apart!


----------



## gdenby (Apr 27, 2013)

Rad said:


> CAS said:
> 
> 
> > Paul2281 said:
> ...


My wife gives me a small amount of grief for not going out to walk enough. Truth be told, she has so much trouble walking that I cant walk slowly enough to keep back w. her. But when I do find a stick worth cutting, and finish sweating way too much for the work done, I can declare "See, upper body work out too!"


----------

